# Can I choose not to be induced or have membrane sweep?



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

My dr has told me that if I haven't gone into labour naturally by 41 weeks he'll induce me on the grounds that I have an 'ivf baby' my midwife says that I don't have to be induced and she would be happy for me to wait till 42 weeks if I'm healthy.

I've been reading up on this and I hate the sound of membrane sweeps (I can't even stand smear tests etc) and all the other induction techniques sound horrible, painful and scary to me. 

Can I just refuse to have any of that done? If I refuse and they are concerned about me being over term or baby's health will they offer me a Cesarean instead? I would much prefer to just have a Cesarean than try and force myself into labour.

It might not come to this but I would just like to know what the policy is and where I stand.

Thank you!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As long as you have been given all the information, you do not have to be induced.  Research has shown that the placental function starts to decrease after 42 weeks which is why they use 41 to 42 weeks as a cut off point.  However, if you don't want to be induced, and the rest of your pregnancy is healthy, they may let you come in for daily monitorings, just to check that the baby is coping ok, but you should go into labour yourself by that time.


If they were concerned about the babys health to an extent that they felt that you needed deivering there and then, they would offer you a cesarean, but if it was just because you were overdue, they would only offer one usually if induction hadn't worked, as they try to keep the risk to you and your baby minimal.

Unfortunately, whichever way this baby arrives, it is going to be uncomfortable, and the safest, shortest time of discomfort is a normal delivery, and a membrane sweep, whilst it might feel a little bit uncomfortable, lasts for a matter of seconds.

If you are induced with a gel pessary, this is not uncomfortable, in fact its probably better than putting a tampon in, as there is lots of lubrication! 

Hopefully you won't go so much overdue and none of this will be an issue, but remember that nobody can do anything to you that you don't want them to, 

keep me posted,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

